# Any way to turn off the "tweets" button



## Nagol (Oct 26, 2012)

I notice a new Tweets button on the left edge of the browser.  Any way to turn off this visual annoyance?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Oct 26, 2012)

I've used the UserCSS extension to do this, until/unless we get a switch.

div#tb_wcont_wtb { display: none !important; }


----------



## JamesonCourage (Oct 27, 2012)

It is annoying. I hate scaling toolbars, etc. on the side (or bottom/top) of the screen that follow me around when they're something I have absolutely no interest in. It makes sense to utilize it for people that want it, but is there a button I can click somewhere to get rid of it?


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 31, 2012)

Seconded, er, fourthed, whatever.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't wait until StreamoftheSky sees this one


----------



## Nikosandros (Nov 1, 2012)

Another vote for the possibility of removing that button.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

Quickleaf said:


> Seconded, er, fourthed, whatever.






Nikosandros said:


> Another vote for the possibility of removing that button.




and another vote for the removal


----------



## JamesonCourage (Nov 2, 2012)

Any word on this? Even a "no, we're not planning on that at the moment" would be nice to hear.


----------



## Obryn (Nov 2, 2012)

Adblock+ can at least hide it...  It's still there, but you don't need to see it.

I'm thinking NoScript should handle it readily, too.

-O


----------



## Umbran (Nov 2, 2012)

JamesonCourage said:


> Any word on this? Even a "no, we're not planning on that at the moment" would be nice to hear.




That button is not, in fact, an intended new feature.  It is a bug - something that apparently accidentally got turned on as part of the server tune-up work that, while paused momentarily, will be ongoing.

So, please consider the button to be akin to our occasional downtimes - an inconvenience that'll go away when the maintenance is done (unless, of course, we see that folks are using it and like it, in general, in which case maybe it'll stay).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2012)

So we have a zit on the sight? works for me.


----------

